# Sudden HDMI failure?



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

OK, first of all, I've had my HD setup now since June '07, and have never had a problem with my HDMI connection.

But recently, I've been getting intermitant "incompatible audio signal" messages on my TV when I'd switch inputs from my DVD player to my ViP622. They usually don't last long, and go off within seconds.

However today, 11/18/08, I started getting "incompatible video signal" messages when doing so along with no picture or sound. So I'd turn my AV equipment around and just touch a couple of wires, not even the HDMI, and the signal would come back. Then later, after changing inputs a couple more times, I wasn't even getting the "incompatible video signal" message...just a black screen.

So what I did then was turned my TV around and switched the DVD and the satellite HDMI cables on the jacks of the TV, and fortunately the jack that I had the sat plugged into then worked for the DVDplayer, thus eliminating the jack on the TV as a problem.

So now, either my HDMI jack or support on my 622 has gone bad, or my cable has gone bad. I've got another HDMI cable somewhere on the premesis, but I don't know where it is. But I did have a spare set of component cables that I hooked up. Got my picture back, but that still begs the question though..what's happened here? Has the 622 recently gotten a software update, as I see I'm running 6.14 or has my cable gone bad, or worse, has the HDMI port on the 622 gone bad?

I guess I won't know until I get a replacement HDMI cable.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

From what I've read on here a lot, the 622 is very prone to the HDMI outlet going bad, out of "nowhere." Apparently the connector is very fragile, and just the act of unplugging and plugging in a cable can cause it to go bad.

Mine went bad after working fine for almost two years.

If you want you can use the component connection, and probably won't see any drop off in quality, or call Dish and they'll send you a replacement receiver.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> However today, 11/18/08...


I don't know that any of us can help you. You seem to have ruptured the time-space continuum.

- bartendress*
11/16/08 
*


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Your HDMI went bye bye that's all there is to it. The HDMI connector on most all of the 622's was just barely connected to the circuit board to start with and yours went south. Burn your stuff to an ext HDD and get E* to send you a new unit, preferably a 722.


----------



## PeggyD (Apr 6, 2006)

It's worth trying a hard reset before deciding the HDMI connector is bad. The HDMI stopped working one day on the older of our 2 622s & a hard reset fixed it (surprised me).


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Applying pressure up and toward the component plugs will often restore HDMI temporarily.

I used a large rubber band to hold mine in that position until the new unit arrived.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

bartendress said:


> I don't know that any of us can help you. You seem to have ruptured the time-space continuum.
> 
> - bartendress*
> 11/16/08
> *


Yeah, I realized I put the wrong date in after I went to bed. I did check my computer's date and I swore it said the 18th. Maybe I mistook the 5 for an 8.

Anyway...

But another thing is funny is that as I'd turn my equipment stack around, I'd lose sat signal. It'd go to one of those screens you get during rainstorms. Progress 0 out of 5 things.

I did notice that the coaxial going into the 2-way tuner splitter was a bit loose, but even after tightening that it still seemed touchy.

But I don't know what to do about this HDMI thing. Don't have any other piece of equipment to test my current cable on.

So you all think that my HDMI port on the 622 went south?


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

PeggyD said:


> It's worth trying a hard reset before deciding the HDMI connector is bad. The HDMI stopped working one day on the older of our 2 622s & a hard reset fixed it (surprised me).


I forgot what a hard reset entailed...is that unplugging the thing?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> I forgot what a hard reset entailed...is that unplugging the thing?


Yes, for about 20 seconds and then plugging it back.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

they (the HDMI Std Committee [i think] ) use surface mount with no extra hold downs to the pad mounts , so over time you break one of the solder joints. I think Dish had a new one created that had the extra hold down to the (for lack of a better word) motherboard. This should not happen again with that new connector.

SO, if you want HDMI back... get it replaced.

later


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

Lincoln6Echo said:


> Yeah, I realized I put the wrong date in after I went to bed. I did check my computer's date and I swore it said the 18th. Maybe I mistook the 5 for an 8.
> 
> Anyway...
> 
> ...


Based on the history of this unit among the users on dbstalk.com, I'd ask DISH to send a replacement to you. Hopefully they'll send you a 722. If you get a refurb 622 you could be starting a game of roulette. E*'s track-record regarding replacement 622s is less than stellar.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

I had HDMI fail on my VIP622 and they sent me a refurb VIP622.
I spent at least 12 hours on the phone with Dish yesterday and they still have not been able to get the replacement 622 working.

Looks like I will be getting yet another VIP622. The girl from India I talked to this morning said she would only send me another VIP622 and it would not be new. No VIP722 for my trouble.

All I can say is if you have a HDMI problem it might be better to switch to component or drop dish altogether. Just to much trouble going the tech support route and life is too short as it is.



bartendress said:


> Based on the history of this unit among the users on dbstalk.com, I'd ask DISH to send a replacement to you. Hopefully they'll send you a 722. If you get a refurb 622 you could be starting a game of roulette. E*'s track-record regarding replacement 622s is less than stellar.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

PeggyD said:


> It's worth trying a hard reset before deciding the HDMI connector is bad. The HDMI stopped working one day on the older of our 2 622s & a hard reset fixed it (surprised me).


That is exactly what I did this morning. Yesterday, my 622 started acting up. First, I noticed broken up dialogue on some channels. And then no sound whatsoever on any digital or HD channel; I was getting good sound on the others.

This morning the opposite occurred. I was getting sound from all channels but no picture at all. I have had no trouble with this unit for over two years so I was expecting something like this. The 622 is connected to my Onkyo A/V receiver via HDMI which, in turn, is connected to my projector via HDMI. The first thing I did was check TV2 and everything was fine on that set so I knew it was the HDMI. To be sure, I connected the component out from the 622 directly to my projector and the picture was restored. There was no question at that point that it was either a bad HDMI cable or the connection at the 622 was out.

Before switching out cables, I went ahead and I did the hard reset as you did, plugged the HDMI back in the 622 and all was well. Before anyone does anything drastic when you think your receiver is dying, try the reset first. Just unplug the power from the wall, wait a few minutes and power up again. In fact, this usually solves a multitude of problems for not only the 622 but many kinds of electronics.

My experience yesterday and this morning, however, tells me the thing is on its last leg. I may not be so lucky the next time the 622 goes out so my project for tomorrow is get everything I want to archive onto my EHD. Then, if the 622 wants to die, so be it. I've got the Dish insurance and maybe I can sweet talk them into a 722 replacement - I hope!


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

grog said:


> I had HDMI fail on my VIP622 and they sent me a refurb VIP622.
> I spent at least 12 hours on the phone with Dish yesterday and they still have not been able to get the replacement 622 working.
> 
> Looks like I will be getting yet another VIP622. The girl from India I talked to this morning said she would only send me another VIP622 and it would not be new. No VIP722 for my trouble.
> ...


I just posted my experience with an HDMI problem. I said in that post that I might be able to get a 722 replacement if my 622 dies. From what you are saying, that may not be possible. But I wonder, would they be willing to make a good deal on a 722 in such a situation. I mean, I would not mind paying a little something to upgrade anyway. Has anyone here done that?


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

It's worth a try.
In my case I spent yesterday on the phone again with Dish for 2 solid hours.
In the end they decided to send a new 622 out. They would not go for the 722 but at least I will not be getting a referb unit.. At least that's what they told me.

My reason for wanting to go for the 722 is there have been a lot of issues with HDMI and the 622 socket. Seems the 722 tried to address the hardware connection issue ( bad solder joints ). But tech support felt all I needed to resolve the issue was a new 622.

As long as what I get works I will be fine with that.



shortspark said:


> I just posted my experience with an HDMI problem. I said in that post that I might be able to get a 722 replacement if my 622 dies. From what you are saying, that may not be possible. But I wonder, would they be willing to make a good deal on a 722 in such a situation. I mean, I would not mind paying a little something to upgrade anyway. Has anyone here done that?


----------



## pwtwa (Jan 5, 2009)

On Saturday Dish replaced my 622 with a 722. The HDMI circuit failed on the 622 while viewing. I had not moved the 622 in over three months, it just quit working. The installer though some “small talk” indicated that the 622 has numerous problems. I wish I had viewed this site before I had to spend over an hour with the call center about this HDMI problem. In today’s business world, the customer has to know more about the problem than the employee with whom you are dealing with.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

You did better than I did. But still...

If the new VIP622 has HDMI problems it is just another call to Dish and this time I would insist on a VIP722. But right now I just don't have any history of HDMI failures other than the one unit.

This is risk that I will see another HDMI failure but hey... I am leasing! If it breaks... Dish will need to fix it.

The only reason I would ever insist on the VIP722 or any other newer model is if I had repeated problems....



pwtwa said:


> On Saturday Dish replaced my 622 with a 722. The HDMI circuit failed on the 622 while viewing. I had not moved the 622 in over three months, it just quit working. The installer though some "small talk" indicated that the 622 has numerous problems. I wish I had viewed this site before I had to spend over an hour with the call center about this HDMI problem. In today's business world, the customer has to know more about the problem than the employee with whom you are dealing with.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Well my replacement VIP622 just came today..

Problem is I did not get a NEW VIP622. They sent me a refurbished unit even though they promised to send a NEW unit.

But wait.... that's not all.... The sent me two VIP622's and they are both refurbished!!! 

The boxes set unopened.

I have no plans to call Dish to activate this mess. Who knows what's next?

Sent an email off to [email protected].

Not a good week here. 
I guess that is what I get for asking for a VIP722 or at least a NEW VIP622 since my HDMI port died and the refurbished VIP622 they sent me is not able to activate even after massive hours on the phone and several CSR's trying to debug the issue.

So I sent back my VIP622 that had HDMI issues but otherwise was working to DISH.

I have the refurbished replacement VIP622 which is dish was unable to activate.

I also have the two other refurbished VIP622's which are in their nice boxes unopened.

So I will say it once again... If you have a problem with HDMI then just live with it. Live is too short.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

The last 622 was manufactured in September of 2007, and probably installed in December of that year. All 622s in the system are refurbs. Heck, the 622's replacement, the 722, has been discontinued, and is being replaced with the 722k.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

That's interesting..
Wonder why I was told I could have a NEW VIP622 then?
I wonder why they sent me two VIP622's?

I just want it fixed.

If they did send me a lemmon referb VIP622 I would not have asked for a new one. But as it is I asked and was told I would get a new one.

I guess the good news is that out of two referb VIP622's one has got to work? If not then all the VIP622's are going back!



IIP said:


> The last 622 was manufactured in September of 2007, and probably installed in December of that year. All 622s in the system are refurbs. Heck, the 622's replacement, the 722, has been discontinued, and is being replaced with the 722k.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

grog said:


> That's interesting..
> Wonder why I was told I could have a NEW VIP622 then?
> I wonder why they sent me two VIP622's?
> 
> ...


I have experienced no further trouble with my HDMI since the hard reset I spoke about a few posts up. But, as I said then, I think I'm on borrowed time. You were expecting a new 622 but I wonder if there are any. I bet Dish only has a handful of those left, if any, since the 722 has been their production product for a year now and, as someone pointed out, is soon to be replaced itself. They get back thousands of broken 622s, solder a little on the HDMI connection assuming all the while that is the problem, and then send it back out untested to those of us needing a replacement as "refurbished". That is exactly what must be happening because they have not made any new ones for a long time yet they keep replacing broken 622s with more broken 622s with the hope they might work. In your case, they took no chance so sent you two old 622s! Their thinking being that one is bound to work.

I don't trust those service reps., especially the ones I can't understand very well. I don't know what the hell they're saying half the time and you may have misunderstood too, at least about being given a new 622.

I've decided that when my 622 finally goes out, I'm going to spend no more than one minute on the line with Dish. I will ask for a 722. If they refuse I will simply go buy one - the hell with them! Spending hours on the phone and going through all the crap you have tells me dealing with them is not worth it. I'm too old and money is not that important for me to go through that kind of grief. I just want their signal and I'll handle everything else.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

The offer for the NEW VIP622 was made by a CSR in Tempe Arizona.

The CSR first checked with her supervisor on the VIP722 and then on getting a new instead of refurbished VIP622. She said after the wait that should could not send a VIP722 but she could send a NEW VIP622 and I would not be getting a refurbished unit. She then told me that she did not blame me as the refurbished units were full of problems.

I really think the CSR put the order in for a new VIP622 and they sent the refurbished unit anyway. Maybe they had no choice. If no new ones exist then there is very little they can do. But why did they not call to tell me what they were doing or maybe offer a VIP722 since they could not provide the new VIP622 as promised?

My real issue right now is I only got back on RA number. One of the boxes matches that RA number the other has a RA number I was never given on the phone. I also do not look forward to the time it will take to get the new unit up and working. It's going to be a long weekend!

So I have no idea which box I should use and yesterday I was too upset to open the box.

Both VIP622 boxes are still unopened.



shortspark said:


> I have experienced no further trouble with my HDMI since the hard reset I spoke about a few posts up. But, as I said then, I think I'm on borrowed time. You were expecting a new 622 but I wonder if there are any. I bet Dish only has a handful of those left, if any, since the 722 has been their production product for a year now and, as someone pointed out, is soon to be replaced itself. They get back thousands of broken 622s, solder a little on the HDMI connection assuming all the while that is the problem, and then send it back out untested to those of us needing a replacement as "refurbished". That is exactly what must be happening because they have not made any new ones for a long time yet they keep replacing broken 622s with more broken 622s with the hope they might work. In your case, they took no chance so sent you two old 622s! Their thinking being that one is bound to work.
> 
> I don't trust those service reps., especially the ones I can't understand very well. I don't know what the hell they're saying half the time and you may have misunderstood too, at least about being given a new 622.
> 
> I've decided that when my 622 finally goes out, I'm going to spend no more than one minute on the line with Dish. I will ask for a 722. If they refuse I will simply go buy one - the hell with them! Spending hours on the phone and going through all the crap you have tells me dealing with them is not worth it. I'm too old and money is not that important for me to go through that kind of grief. I just want their signal and I'll handle everything else.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

shortspark said:


> They get back thousands of broken 622s, solder a little on the HDMI connection assuming all the while that is the problem, and then send it back out untested to those of us needing a replacement as "refurbished".


No one solders on any connections... bad parts are replaced with parts cannibalized from other receivers by the contractor who does the refurbing, the receiver is tested (ha ha), and boxed up to be shipped out. Broken internal components are recycled as eWaste.

IMO, I would pay the $50 (Dish's usual premium for a 722) and ask them to upgrade you to a 722, since you've had a bunch of problems with the 622. There are very few refurb 722s, compared to a ton of 622s, because the 722 was redesigned to fix a number of flaws with the 622, such as the poor HDMI connection on the motherboard.


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

Maybe too late to do that.

I am on the phone with dish now. They are activating the new unit.
This time the referb VIP622 did not have the connection issue and I got all the way to the activate message screen.

Called Dish and asked for tech support with the auto guy. He said 'what services to you want to disconnect"? :lol:

Finally got a tech support person and damn I think she is from India.
Anyway, I am on hold as she is having problems with activation of my unit on their side. Sounds like she does not know how to do it. :eek2:

Said she is working with another department.

Well she just came back online and said they are still working on it.

I called Dish to do the activation as I have no idea what the automated system would do since they sent me two VIP622's instead of one.

Is it me or do you think Dish has a connection problem with their phone 'piped in music' feed. Damn is sounds bad!

Oh; here is a good one for you.

On 12/23/2008 Matt told me with the $5.99 HDCPP pack my total bill including tax would change to $115.93.

When that receiver did not work and they were getting ready to send me another receiver ( they sent two ) I talked to some lady in India she said the HDCPP was not on my account but she could add it for $5.99. It should have been on my account. Did they charge me for shipping of the VIP622 I received? She did not know... Ok.. how much is my monthly bill now including tax... She said $133.47...

Well today I asked 'the other lady from India' to double check the numbers for me. Well She said my monthly bill with the HDCPP is $123.47.

So there we have it: $115.93, $131.47 and $123.47.
No I know why we can never make since out of our Dish bills.

Well it looks like we are working.... The activation is complete and the stations are all showing up.

Now all I have to do is send the bad VIP622 and the extra referb VIP622 Dish sent me. Dish said just send the other one back. I wanted to make sure they had a note in their system on what occured.

Almost three weeks to get my HDMI issue resolved.

I did get a lot of 'we are so sorry' for the issues. But that's about it.



IIP said:


> No one solders on any connections... bad parts are replaced with parts cannibalized from other receivers by the contractor who does the refurbing, the receiver is tested (ha ha), and boxed up to be shipped out. Broken internal components are recycled as eWaste.
> 
> IMO, I would pay the $50 (Dish's usual premium for a 722) and ask them to upgrade you to a 722, since you've had a bunch of problems with the 622. There are very few refurb 722s, compared to a ton of 622s, because the 722 was redesigned to fix a number of flaws with the 622, such as the poor HDMI connection on the motherboard.


----------



## shortspark (Oct 25, 2006)

You'll get your reward in heaven my son!


----------



## grog (Jul 3, 2007)

And I will be able to float on clouds and eat 3 musketeers chocolate bars all the while watching Voom 24 hours a day! 

Oh wait... they will all be repeats on Voom... Where am I??? :goodandba:angel:!Devil_lol

Well everything is still running fine here... I am glad of that!



shortspark said:


> You'll get your reward in heaven my son!


----------

